# Am I Too Old To Start Mma Training



## MICK (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys im 30 6` tall and weigh in at about 245lb,am i too old to start mma training ?????


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

MICK said:


> Hi guys im 30 6` tall and weigh in at about 245lb,am i too old to start mma training ?????


Never too old mate, get on it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

absolutly not, 30 is the new 20...so im told


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

i have a friend in his 60s that still practices a rabge of arts inc MMA he didnt start MMA etc until he was in his 40s, maybe even 50s


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

no way. you havent even reached your prime. i started a year or so ago, i'm 37 now.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Your not 37, i thought you where late 20's or something, all the fire fightin must be keeping you young...


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

marc said:


> absolutly not, 30 is the new 20...so im told


cool im 21 so hopefully that the new 11,

which means i might fight one day lol


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

There's a guy at my club who's pushing 60 (or more maybe) and he can hang with every one, loves to push the pace. He's wicked!


----------



## Wiggy_ (Apr 23, 2008)

tahir said:


> cool im 21 so hopefully that the new 11,
> 
> which means i might fight one day lol


im 15 :002:so whats that make me :laola:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

A child


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

man. im 43 this year. if i had a club near by i would be there every night. i started muay thai when i was 37 and ju jitsu about 2/3 months ago. had my 1st tourni after 3 weeks. lookin forward to my next one back end of the summer. do it now, dont waste any more time. i cant get enought mma. just watched the elitexc robbie lawler v scott smith . what a bruising fight. fantastic.

some bad decisions though. kimbo ... fix me thinks.


----------



## MICK (May 30, 2008)

spitfire said:


> man. im 43 this year. if i had a club near by i would be there every night. i started muay thai when i was 37 and ju jitsu about 2/3 months ago. had my 1st tourni after 3 weeks. lookin forward to my next one back end of the summer. do it now, dont waste any more time. i cant get enought mma. just watched the elitexc robbie lawler v scott smith . what a bruising fight. fantastic.
> 
> some bad decisions though. kimbo ... fix me thinks.


yeah im gonna do it soon mate,ive found an mma school not too far from where i live (thanks to marc) called caged steel so gonna go check it out sooner rather than later ....


----------



## Wiggy_ (Apr 23, 2008)

that was the hardest part for me finding a club near me i still havnt found 1 but im trainen with a friend who did it since he was young with a man but the club shut down so ehs trainen me


----------

